

3-D Printed Prosthetic Hands for Kids - johnny99
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/17/science/hand-of-a-superhero.html

======
dmcdorman
This shows the true benefits of digital disintermediation in the medical
device market: 2 guys worked together to create a design and make it freely
available for people needing mechanical hands at the cost of the materials.

